# rebellion de mon ipad



## plumex (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour 

jai un problème avec mon ipad...alors voila il écrit tous seul, ouvre des page internet tous seul, ouvre mes application tous seul et prend même des photos...

je suis allé montrer se problème a applstore il mon dit qu'il n'avait jamais vu sa, alors ils m'ont donner un tous neuf.

Mais une fois rentré surprise il me refais pareils!!

Heeeeelp please!!


----------



## nikomimi (1 Mai 2012)

Tu as fait une restauration avec une sauvegarde je parie. Une de tes applis fout la merde, essaye de restaurer sans sauvegarde, puis de les re-installer une par une, tu saura laquelle est fautive. Tu pourra ensuite restaurer avec ta sauvegarde en virant l'appli qui déconne.


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Mai 2012)

À mon avis t as installé un correcteur automatique d orthographe  et il plante....


----------



## plumex (1 Mai 2012)

j'y ai pensé mais quand j'ai reçu mon nouveau ipad je n'ai pas fais de restauration avec ma sauvegarde je l'ai simplement activer il n'y avait donc rien d'installer (n'y compte apple store n'y appli..)

mais j'ai couper internet un moment et il était normal... je vais finir par croire qu'il est posséder

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYS0FkMqOqk&feature=youtu.be

j'ai filmé!!!


----------



## Le Mascou (1 Mai 2012)

C'est dingue ça !! Quand tu dis que tu n'as rien d'installé, tu insinues que tu n'as re-telechargé aucune app ? Qu'il est actuellement en paramètres d'usine ?


----------



## nikomimi (1 Mai 2012)

Mdr c'est trop bien sa  Si sa arrive sur 2 machine differentes c'est une drôle de coincidence quand même. Tes mains ne serait pas aimanter ou ... Bah sérieux à part de nouveaux le changer je suis pas sûr que tu puisse faire grand chose d'autres.

Par contre si le même problème sur le 3ème je pense que c'est p'tete pas des conneries ce que je dit


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Mai 2012)

Tu n'as pas une housse tiers qui fou le bazar avec un aimant mal dimensionné?


----------



## plumex (5 Mai 2012)

Bon on me la encore changer je vous tien au courent si sa recommence..


----------

